# snake bite



## 1nightstalker (Mar 27, 2009)

I want to know do you give you dogs a shot before or after a snake bite, and what and where do you find your thanks for any help.


----------



## Nga. (Mar 27, 2009)

I give a couple low mg benadryl and get them to the vet.
The benadryl works well if they get in a bees nest also.

My main worries are any bites up toward the head. The swelling my cut off their air.


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 27, 2009)

I give my hounds a shot yearly for snake bites.It's good for everything except the eastern diamond back.Your vet can get it for you.I also carry a bottle of dexamethasone with me when running in the summer time.You can give 3-5cc's until your able to get to a vet.Benadryl is good also.I will only go to the vet if it's a rattlesnake bite.Most copperhead bites will swell but will go away after a few days.


----------



## bigrob82 (Mar 28, 2009)

i give benadrle the child strength in the liquid works great


----------



## 1nightstalker (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks for the come back


----------



## ShellShocker (Apr 21, 2009)

I usually just give my dogs bout 10 cc's of suck it up, na i give my dogs benadryl also


----------



## GoodOleFLBoy (Apr 21, 2009)

just had a dog get bit by a cotton mouth on the foot and i gave her a mixture of dexamethasone and penicillin for about three days and she was back in the woods on the fourth day.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Apr 21, 2009)

Back hunting on the fourth day.  Dang that stuff must work good.  Is it prescription?


----------



## FrancoMo (Apr 21, 2009)

you gotta have prescription for the dexamethasone , right? I heard it is good stuff , only $11 for 100 cc bottle


----------



## GoodOleFLBoy (Apr 21, 2009)

a guy that hog hunts with me keeps it he just gave me three pre mixed shots to give her.  Her foot was so swole it was about to bust and 30 mins after the first shot you could tell it was going down.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Apr 21, 2009)

I think I will talk to a vet about getting a bottle for a first aid kit.


----------



## bobman (Apr 21, 2009)

copper heads and cotton mouths venom is cytotoxic ( attacks cells)

rattle snakes are neurotoxic (attacks the cental nervous system ) 

huge difference the first make them miserable

the second kills them horribly

google "red rock biologic" they can help somewhat


----------



## FrancoMo (Apr 21, 2009)

The Red Rock stuff will not help wit ha rattlesnake thou from what i have read .


----------



## bobman (Apr 22, 2009)

the red rock biologic vaccine was developed for rattlesnake bites

the problem is the eastern diamond back and the western one have some different venom and the vaccine was developed for the western variety.

It will give limited protection on our snakes but not as much as the western variety.

I hope they develop one specifically for our eastern snake


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Apr 25, 2009)

My Lab gets an anti-rattlesnaks shot yearly, it is good for all rattlesnake bites & copperheads. The company that makes it are working on making it for cottonmouths.
 My Vet told me that if my dog is bitten, to give her 4 benadryl, wash area with peroxide & take her to a Vet very soon.
  A friends dog was bitten by a rattler while shooting doves & his Vet bill was #3,700.00. A $50,00 shot could have saved him some money.  
                            BOB


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 25, 2009)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> A friends dog was bitten by a rattler while shooting doves & his Vet bill was #3,700.00. A $50,00 shot could have saved him some money.
> BOB



Dang it boy, I thought I was getting ripped a new one when I paid $900 to a vet for emergency treatment of a snake bite on one of my coonhounds. $3700 is definately highway robbery.


----------



## zzweims (Apr 26, 2009)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> My Lab gets an anti-rattlesnaks shot yearly, it is good for all rattlesnake bites & copperheads. The company that makes it are working on making it for cottonmouths.
> My Vet told me that if my dog is bitten, to give her 4 benadryl, wash area with peroxide & take her to a Vet very soon.
> A friends dog was bitten by a rattler while shooting doves & his Vet bill was #3,700.00. A $50,00 shot could have saved him some money.
> BOB



Even with the vaccine, your friend would have paid for the same treatment.  All the shot does is buy you some time to get to the vet.  Then depending on if the dog got a full dose of venom, and IF your vet carries anti-venom, the dog could still die.

My vet refuses to give the rattlesnake vaccine.  He has seen no affect on the Eastern Diamondback.  Yet since it came out, he has seen more dogs die due to this snake's bite.  The problem is, too many people think the vaccine is a 'cure all' and don't seek treatment at all.  Or if they do, they wait until it is too late.


----------



## jackmelson (May 1, 2009)

i herd old coonhunters say give them bacon grease will that help


----------

